# touching up make up on oily skin!



## abbey_08 (Jun 10, 2009)

hiya

my skin gets quite oily during the day...i usually blot then buff some powder over but iv noticed that this makes it seetle in my pores and look awful and cakey! how can i touch up throughout the day without ending up a hot mess?! 

tia


----------



## iadoremac (Jun 10, 2009)

you can use mac prep and prime translucent powder. You shouldnt have to touch up after using it once in the morning ..........its that good


----------



## ritchieramone (Jun 10, 2009)

I have the exact same problem and bought the prep + prime powder to try to resolve it. I think I'm seeing a small improvement but it's not quite the Holy Grail I hoped it would be! I don't consider it to have solved the problem.

I've tried different permutations of primer/concealer/foundation/powder and they all end up giving the same result before too long. I know that's no help but at least I can sympathise!


----------



## Retropinuplady (Jun 10, 2009)

Definitely use mac prep and prime,its a god send. I have oily skin and I never need to touch up during the day x


----------



## anita22 (Jun 10, 2009)

I have extremely oily skin (as in, I need to blot every 1-1.5 hours or I else I am very oily!). Usually I try to just blot alone, and then powder only when I really really need to, and even then only where I really need it. A light misting of a water spray like Evian can also be good in taking away the powderiness without adding shine. 

I also use Retin-A cream (tretinoin), which I get from the doctor - it helps a lot with reducing oil production (as can oral contraceptives and Accutane, but if you want to go down this kind of route then I'd discuss the options with your GP/dermo).


----------



## Meisje (Jun 10, 2009)

I use blotting papers first, then repowder. Maybe you're not blotting enough?


----------



## swaly (Jun 10, 2009)

I use Kryolan's Anti-shine powder, which is basically rice starch + some other stuff. It's the most effective anti-shine agent I have EVER used. I've heard similar things about Ben Nye's white setting powder.

I also used to like those Clean & Clear oil blotting films plus other similar products, but I found that my grease was way too overwhelming for a teeny piece of plastic, and I'd have to use four or five at a time. It got too expensive, and I really prefer the powder now.


----------



## LatteQueen (Jun 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *abbey_08* 

 
_hiya

my skin gets quite oily during the day...i usually blot then buff some powder over but iv noticed that this makes it seetle in my pores and look awful and cakey! how can i touch up throughout the day without ending up a hot mess?! 

tia_

 
you can use blotting papers...putting powder on top of your oily skin will only make the makeup look cakey plus your contaminating your brush or whatever you use to apply your powder...blotting papers is the best way to go..what is the best kind to use...I don't know..The kind I can tell you not to use is Sephora's Tea Oil blotting papers..I use them and they do tone down the oiliness but also I've noticed they kind of take the makeup off also..so those I don't recommend


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Jun 10, 2009)

Make sure you use a toner after you wash your face and before you apply moisturizer. Also always use a primer.


----------



## RedRibbon (Jun 10, 2009)

It could be that you need to overhaul your skin prep routine in that you need a decent cleanser.

My skin used to be pretty greasy but since I've been using a dupe of LE's Cleanse and Polish (I think), it's been very well behaved.


----------



## cetati (Jun 10, 2009)

Aside from better skin care, a primer is a must. I love MUFE's Matte one.   As for touch ups, I read in a Japanese magazine tricks for oily skin and have loved those tips since.   

For a light touch up, I blot first then lightly use powder with a kabuki brush (it fits better in my purse).   For a full touch up (ie. from work to hanging out at night with friends), I use a toner spray of some sort to cool my face down. You can use Evian, or Fix+, but I use Tea Tree Water by Lush which is great and helps the blotting process a ton. Then I blot, NOT wipe, with a tissue, quite carefully.   

Next, I take a stick concealer (I use the Urban Decay 24/7 concealer pencil) to touch up any places where my make up has come off. I use a Q-tip if needed, sometimes spraying it with the toner, sometimes not, to remove any smudges in my eyeliner/mascara. If I need to I touch both up.   

Sometimes if I have a blemish or something and the concealer is coming off, I will use the Q-tip to remove it first then go over it with the new concealer and blend blend blend.   Finally, I use powder to set it all and perhaps add a tiny bit of blush. I almost never carry my blush with me, but on oily skin, blush dissipates rather quickly and on days with important evening outings, I try to bring my blush.


----------



## Boasorte (Jun 10, 2009)

I really need Retin A in my life!!!!


----------

